# [SOLVED]samba/cifs mounting: permission denied

## 310354

Hi,

I have set up a samba server on my raspberry pi, with the following configuration:

```
[Storage]

writable = yes

path = /mnt/storage

public = yes

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

guest account = nobody

browsable = yes
```

The share is accessible like expected on Windows machines; the problem is mounting it under linux. I've never tried this, I used:

```
sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.201/mnt/storage /mnt/tmp -o guest 

```

And I get: 

```
mount error(13): Permission denied

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

I don't know where I'm failing; thanks for the help :)Last edited by 310354 on Sat Dec 28, 2013 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dataking

Try:

```
sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.201/storage /mnt/tmp -o guest 
```

----------

## 310354

 *dataking wrote:*   

> Try:
> 
> ```
> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.201/storage /mnt/tmp -o guest 
> ```
> ...

 

thanks for the reply. Tried, same permission error.

----------

## dataking

 *tant0c1b0 wrote:*   

>  *dataking wrote:*   Try:
> 
> ```
> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.201/storage /mnt/tmp -o guest 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you tried adding the -p yourpassword on the comand line?  Or do you get prompted?

I'm guessing it's either a simple authentication issue (wrong command syntax/wrong password/etc), or a configuration error.

----------

## Logicien

You only show one section of smb.conf.

The [global] section is where you can advoid to use a password. Those variables are set in my smb.conf and others can be too. The variables who have a value are to allow access to Samba shares without a password by the clients on the subnets where Samba permit it. Obviously, each variable who is declare must have a value. See /etc/samba/smb.conf and the man smb.conf.

```
[global]

map to guest = Bad User

workgroup =

security = user

guest account = nobody

log file =

max log size =

interfaces =

bind interfaces only =

local master =

os level =

domain master =

preferred master =

domain logons =

dns proxy =

large readwrite =

write cache size =
```

This is how look my share. Every client have read, write and execution access. To make it possible, I have to set the same permissions 0777 on the host directory /mnt/garde. It's look logical that the permissions of the Samba shares must follow the ones of the host or vice-versa.

```
chmod -R 0777 /mnt/garde
```

```
[Garde]

comment = GARDE  --> Samba Server %v

guest ok       = yes

path           = /mnt/garde

public         = yes

writable       = yes

printable      = no

create mask    = 0777

directory mask = 0777
```

This is how I mount the share from an other Linux on the network from /etc/fstab.

```
//GENTOO/Garde /mnt/garde cifs noauto,password=,ro 0 0
```

----------

## 310354

This is smb.conf on the raspberry:

```
pi@raspberrypi ~ $ cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

#

# Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.

#

#

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options most of which 

# are not shown in this example

#

# Some options that are often worth tuning have been included as

# commented-out examples in this file.

#  - When such options are commented with ";", the proposed setting

#    differs from the default Samba behaviour

#  - When commented with "#", the proposed setting is the default

#    behaviour of Samba but the option is considered important

#    enough to be mentioned here

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command

# "testparm" to check that you have not made any basic syntactic 

# errors. 

# A well-established practice is to name the original file

# "smb.conf.master" and create the "real" config file with

# testparm -s smb.conf.master >smb.conf

# This minimizes the size of the really used smb.conf file

# which, according to the Samba Team, impacts performance

# However, use this with caution if your smb.conf file contains nested

# "include" statements. See Debian bug #483187 for a case

# where using a master file is not a good idea.

#

#======================= Global Settings =======================

[global]

## Browsing/Identification ###

# Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of

   workgroup = CASA

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = %h server

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server

#   wins support = no

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

# Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# This will prevent nmbd to search for NetBIOS names through DNS.

   dns proxy = no

# What naming service and in what order should we use to resolve host names

# to IP addresses

;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast

#### Networking ####

# The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to

# This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;

# interface names are normally preferred

;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0

# Only bind to the named interfaces and/or networks; you must use the

# 'interfaces' option above to use this.

# It is recommended that you enable this feature if your Samba machine is

# not protected by a firewall or is a firewall itself.  However, this

# option cannot handle dynamic or non-broadcast interfaces correctly.

;   bind interfaces only = yes

#### Debugging/Accounting ####

# This tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Cap the size of the individual log files (in KiB).

   max log size = 1000

# If you want Samba to only log through syslog then set the following

# parameter to 'yes'.

#   syslog only = no

# We want Samba to log a minimum amount of information to syslog. Everything

# should go to /var/log/samba/log.{smbd,nmbd} instead. If you want to log

# through syslog you should set the following parameter to something higher.

   syslog = 0

# Do something sensible when Samba crashes: mail the admin a backtrace

   panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d

####### Authentication #######

# "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account

# in this server for every user accessing the server. See

# /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html

# in the samba-doc package for details.

security = share

guest account = nobody

# You may wish to use password encryption.  See the section on

# 'encrypt passwords' in the smb.conf(5) manpage before enabling.

   encrypt passwords = true

# If you are using encrypted passwords, Samba will need to know what

# password database type you are using.  

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   obey pam restrictions = yes

# This boolean parameter controls whether Samba attempts to sync the Unix

# password with the SMB password when the encrypted SMB password in the

# passdb is changed.

   unix password sync = yes

# For Unix password sync to work on a Debian GNU/Linux system, the following

# parameters must be set (thanks to Ian Kahan <<kahan@informatik.tu-muenchen.de> for

# sending the correct chat script for the passwd program in Debian Sarge).

   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .

# This boolean controls whether PAM will be used for password changes

# when requested by an SMB client instead of the program listed in

# 'passwd program'. The default is 'no'.

   pam password change = yes

# This option controls how unsuccessful authentication attempts are mapped

# to anonymous connections

   map to guest = bad user

########## Domains ###########

# Is this machine able to authenticate users. Both PDC and BDC

# must have this setting enabled. If you are the BDC you must

# change the 'domain master' setting to no

#

;   domain logons = yes

#

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the location of the user's profile directory

# from the client point of view)

# The following required a [profiles] share to be setup on the

# samba server (see below)

;   logon path = \\%N\profiles\%U

# Another common choice is storing the profile in the user's home directory

# (this is Samba's default)

#   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the location of a user's home directory (from the client

# point of view)

;   logon drive = H:

#   logon home = \\%N\%U

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the script to run during logon. The script must be stored

# in the [netlogon] share

# NOTE: Must be store in 'DOS' file format convention

;   logon script = logon.cmd

# This allows Unix users to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR

# RPC pipe.  The example command creates a user account with a disabled Unix

# password; please adapt to your needs

; add user script = /usr/sbin/adduser --quiet --disabled-password --gecos "" %u

# This allows machine accounts to be created on the domain controller via the 

# SAMR RPC pipe.  

# The following assumes a "machines" group exists on the system

; add machine script  = /usr/sbin/useradd -g machines -c "%u machine account" -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u

# This allows Unix groups to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR

# RPC pipe.  

; add group script = /usr/sbin/addgroup --force-badname %g

########## Printing ##########

# If you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

#   load printers = yes

# lpr(ng) printing. You may wish to override the location of the

# printcap file

;   printing = bsd

;   printcap name = /etc/printcap

# CUPS printing.  See also the cupsaddsmb(8) manpage in the

# cupsys-client package.

;   printing = cups

;   printcap name = cups

############ Misc ############

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.%m

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See smb.conf(5) and /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html

# for details

# You may want to add the following on a Linux system:

#         SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

# The following parameter is useful only if you have the linpopup package

# installed. The samba maintainer and the linpopup maintainer are

# working to ease installation and configuration of linpopup and samba.

;   message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' &

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. If this

# machine will be configured as a BDC (a secondary logon server), you

# must set this to 'no'; otherwise, the default behavior is recommended.

#   domain master = auto

# Some defaults for winbind (make sure you're not using the ranges

# for something else.)

;   idmap uid = 10000-20000

;   idmap gid = 10000-20000

;   template shell = /bin/bash

# The following was the default behaviour in sarge,

# but samba upstream reverted the default because it might induce

# performance issues in large organizations.

# See Debian bug #368251 for some of the consequences of *not*

# having this setting and smb.conf(5) for details.

;   winbind enum groups = yes

;   winbind enum users = yes

# Setup usershare options to enable non-root users to share folders

# with the net usershare command.

# Maximum number of usershare. 0 (default) means that usershare is disabled.

;   usershare max shares = 100

# Allow users who've been granted usershare privileges to create

# public shares, not just authenticated ones

   usershare allow guests = yes

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

# By default, the home directories are exported read-only. Change the

# next parameter to 'no' if you want to be able to write to them.

   read only = yes

# File creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to

# create files with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.

   create mask = 0700

# Directory creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to

# create dirs. with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.

   directory mask = 0700

# By default, \\server\username shares can be connected to by anyone

# with access to the samba server.

# The following parameter makes sure that only "username" can connect

# to \\server\username

# This might need tweaking when using external authentication schemes

   valid users = %S

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)

;[netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /home/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   read only = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the profiles directory to store

# users profiles (see the "logon path" option above)

# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)

# The path below should be writable by all users so that their

# profile directory may be created the first time they log on

;[profiles]

;   comment = Users profiles

;   path = /home/samba/profiles

;   guest ok = no

;   browseable = no

;   create mask = 0600

;   directory mask = 0700

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   browseable = no

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = yes

   guest ok = no

   read only = yes

   create mask = 0700

# Windows clients look for this share name as a source of downloadable

# printer drivers

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   guest ok = no

# Uncomment to allow remote administration of Windows print drivers.

# You may need to replace 'lpadmin' with the name of the group your

# admin users are members of.

# Please note that you also need to set appropriate Unix permissions

# to the drivers directory for these users to have write rights in it

;   write list = root, @lpadmin

# A sample share for sharing your CD-ROM with others.

;[cdrom]

;   comment = Samba server's CD-ROM

;   read only = yes

;   locking = no

;   path = /cdrom

;   guest ok = yes

# The next two parameters show how to auto-mount a CD-ROM when the

#   cdrom share is accesed. For this to work /etc/fstab must contain

#   an entry like this:

#

#       /dev/scd0   /cdrom  iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user   0 0

#

# The CD-ROM gets unmounted automatically after the connection to the

#

# If you don't want to use auto-mounting/unmounting make sure the CD

#   is mounted on /cdrom

#

;   preexec = /bin/mount /cdrom

;   postexec = /bin/umount /cdrom

[Storage]

writable = yes

path = /mnt/storage

public = yes

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

guest account = nobody

browsable = yes
```

I tried with sudo chmod 0777 -R /mnt/storage on the raspberry pi and also adding 'create mask' and' directory mask' accordingly. The result is the same :|

----------

## Logicien

Have you check your firewall configuration if it is blocking? Is the Cifs support activated in the Linux kernel?

----------

## 310354

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Have you check your firewall configuration if it is blocking?

 

The share is accessible from any windows client on the network; do I have to check even so?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Is the Cifs support activated in the Linux kernel?
> 
> 

 

Yes, I configured all following Gentoo wiki

----------

## Logicien

A firewall can block a connexion from the client and/or the server side. Both must allow the connexion for it to be possible.

I see you have security = share and me security = user, Security share need a password I think. You have some variables uncommented that I dont have and some I have uncommented you dont have. My smb.conf work perfectly, just follow it and adapt it and it whould work for you too.

----------

## 310354

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> A firewall can block a connexion from the client and/or the server side. Both must allow the connexion for it to be possible.
> 
> I see you have security = share and me security = user . You have some variables uncommented that I dont have and some I have uncommented you dont have. My smb.conf work perfectly, just follow it and adapt it and it whould work for you too.

 

The aim was to access to the share without using user/password (http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/06/03/share-folders-via-samba-without-a-password-easy/)

----------

## Logicien

With

```
guest account = nobody

map to guest = Bad User

security = user
```

in the [global] section, I do not need a password. That's mean I do not have to create a Samba user with a password for a client be able to connect with this user name and password. The shares are available directly from a browser and I can mount them, as I show you in /etc/fstab.

----------

## Jaglover

You could share it over NFS for Linux machines.

----------

## 310354

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> With
> 
> ```
> guest account = nobody
> 
> ...

 

Just to clarify, can you post your entire smb.conf? Thank you :)

----------

## 310354

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You could share it over NFS for Linux machines.

 

I mainly need support for Windows clients.. Thanks, anyway.

----------

## Logicien

Use the command testparm to ask Samba to check your configuration.

```
[global]

   map to guest = Bad User

   workgroup = PAUL

   server string = Samba Server %v

   security = user

   load printers = no

   guest account = nobody

   log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

   max log size = 50

   interfaces = xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx

   bind interfaces only = yes

   local master = yes

   os level = 33

   domain master = auto 

   preferred master = auto

   domain logons = no

   dns proxy = no 

   large readwrite = yes 

   write cache size = 262144

[Garde]

comment = GARDE  --> Samba Server %v

guest ok       = yes

path           = /mnt/garde

public         = yes

writable       = yes

printable      = no

create mask    = 0777

directory mask = 0777
```

----------

## Jaglover

 *tant0c1b0 wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   You could share it over NFS for Linux machines. 
> 
> I mainly need support for Windows clients.. Thanks, anyway.

 

I think you missed the point.

You can share same volume via CIFS and NFS and FTP and HTTP and whatnot concurrently.

----------

## Logicien

Yes Jaglover, but I he want to share via Cifs, he must be able to access the Samba shares, what he could succeed soon.

----------

## 310354

Solved with this smb.conf on the server:

```
pi@raspberrypi ~ $ cat /etc/samba/smb.conf 

#

# Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.

#

#

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options most of which 

# are not shown in this example

#

# Some options that are often worth tuning have been included as

# commented-out examples in this file.

#  - When such options are commented with ";", the proposed setting

#    differs from the default Samba behaviour

#  - When commented with "#", the proposed setting is the default

#    behaviour of Samba but the option is considered important

#    enough to be mentioned here

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command

# "testparm" to check that you have not made any basic syntactic 

# errors. 

# A well-established practice is to name the original file

# "smb.conf.master" and create the "real" config file with

# testparm -s smb.conf.master >smb.conf

# This minimizes the size of the really used smb.conf file

# which, according to the Samba Team, impacts performance

# However, use this with caution if your smb.conf file contains nested

# "include" statements. See Debian bug #483187 for a case

# where using a master file is not a good idea.

#

#======================= Global Settings =======================

[global]

## Browsing/Identification ###

# Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of

   workgroup = CASA

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = %h server

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server

#   wins support = no

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

# Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# This will prevent nmbd to search for NetBIOS names through DNS.

   dns proxy = no

# What naming service and in what order should we use to resolve host names

# to IP addresses

;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast

#### Networking ####

# The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to

# This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;

# interface names are normally preferred

;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0

# Only bind to the named interfaces and/or networks; you must use the

# 'interfaces' option above to use this.

# It is recommended that you enable this feature if your Samba machine is

# not protected by a firewall or is a firewall itself.  However, this

# option cannot handle dynamic or non-broadcast interfaces correctly.

;   bind interfaces only = yes

#### Debugging/Accounting ####

# This tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Cap the size of the individual log files (in KiB).

   max log size = 1000

# If you want Samba to only log through syslog then set the following

# parameter to 'yes'.

#   syslog only = no

# We want Samba to log a minimum amount of information to syslog. Everything

# should go to /var/log/samba/log.{smbd,nmbd} instead. If you want to log

# through syslog you should set the following parameter to something higher.

   syslog = 0

# Do something sensible when Samba crashes: mail the admin a backtrace

   panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d

####### Authentication #######

# "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account

# in this server for every user accessing the server. See

# /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html

# in the samba-doc package for details.

#   security = user

# You may wish to use password encryption.  See the section on

# 'encrypt passwords' in the smb.conf(5) manpage before enabling.

   encrypt passwords = true

# If you are using encrypted passwords, Samba will need to know what

# password database type you are using.  

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   obey pam restrictions = yes

# This boolean parameter controls whether Samba attempts to sync the Unix

# password with the SMB password when the encrypted SMB password in the

# passdb is changed.

   unix password sync = yes

# For Unix password sync to work on a Debian GNU/Linux system, the following

# parameters must be set (thanks to Ian Kahan <<kahan@informatik.tu-muenchen.de> for

# sending the correct chat script for the passwd program in Debian Sarge).

   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .

# This boolean controls whether PAM will be used for password changes

# when requested by an SMB client instead of the program listed in

# 'passwd program'. The default is 'no'.

   pam password change = yes

# This option controls how unsuccessful authentication attempts are mapped

# to anonymous connections

   map to guest = bad user

########## Domains ###########

# Is this machine able to authenticate users. Both PDC and BDC

# must have this setting enabled. If you are the BDC you must

# change the 'domain master' setting to no

#

;   domain logons = yes

#

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the location of the user's profile directory

# from the client point of view)

# The following required a [profiles] share to be setup on the

# samba server (see below)

;   logon path = \\%N\profiles\%U

# Another common choice is storing the profile in the user's home directory

# (this is Samba's default)

#   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the location of a user's home directory (from the client

# point of view)

;   logon drive = H:

#   logon home = \\%N\%U

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set

# It specifies the script to run during logon. The script must be stored

# in the [netlogon] share

# NOTE: Must be store in 'DOS' file format convention

;   logon script = logon.cmd

# This allows Unix users to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR

# RPC pipe.  The example command creates a user account with a disabled Unix

# password; please adapt to your needs

; add user script = /usr/sbin/adduser --quiet --disabled-password --gecos "" %u

# This allows machine accounts to be created on the domain controller via the 

# SAMR RPC pipe.  

# The following assumes a "machines" group exists on the system

; add machine script  = /usr/sbin/useradd -g machines -c "%u machine account" -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u

# This allows Unix groups to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR

# RPC pipe.  

; add group script = /usr/sbin/addgroup --force-badname %g

########## Printing ##########

# If you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

#   load printers = yes

# lpr(ng) printing. You may wish to override the location of the

# printcap file

;   printing = bsd

;   printcap name = /etc/printcap

# CUPS printing.  See also the cupsaddsmb(8) manpage in the

# cupsys-client package.

;   printing = cups

;   printcap name = cups

############ Misc ############

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.%m

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See smb.conf(5) and /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html

# for details

# You may want to add the following on a Linux system:

#         SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

# The following parameter is useful only if you have the linpopup package

# installed. The samba maintainer and the linpopup maintainer are

# working to ease installation and configuration of linpopup and samba.

;   message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' &

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. If this

# machine will be configured as a BDC (a secondary logon server), you

# must set this to 'no'; otherwise, the default behavior is recommended.

#   domain master = auto

# Some defaults for winbind (make sure you're not using the ranges

# for something else.)

;   idmap uid = 10000-20000

;   idmap gid = 10000-20000

;   template shell = /bin/bash

# The following was the default behaviour in sarge,

# but samba upstream reverted the default because it might induce

# performance issues in large organizations.

# See Debian bug #368251 for some of the consequences of *not*

# having this setting and smb.conf(5) for details.

;   winbind enum groups = yes

;   winbind enum users = yes

# Setup usershare options to enable non-root users to share folders

# with the net usershare command.

# Maximum number of usershare. 0 (default) means that usershare is disabled.

;   usershare max shares = 100

# Allow users who've been granted usershare privileges to create

# public shares, not just authenticated ones

   usershare allow guests = yes

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

# By default, the home directories are exported read-only. Change the

# next parameter to 'no' if you want to be able to write to them.

   read only = yes

# File creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to

# create files with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.

   create mask = 0700

# Directory creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to

# create dirs. with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.

   directory mask = 0700

# By default, \\server\username shares can be connected to by anyone

# with access to the samba server.

# The following parameter makes sure that only "username" can connect

# to \\server\username

# This might need tweaking when using external authentication schemes

   valid users = %S

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)

;[netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /home/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   read only = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the profiles directory to store

# users profiles (see the "logon path" option above)

# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)

# The path below should be writable by all users so that their

# profile directory may be created the first time they log on

;[profiles]

;   comment = Users profiles

;   path = /home/samba/profiles

;   guest ok = no

;   browseable = no

;   create mask = 0600

;   directory mask = 0700

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   browseable = no

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = yes

   guest ok = no

   read only = yes

   create mask = 0700

# Windows clients look for this share name as a source of downloadable

# printer drivers

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   guest ok = no

# Uncomment to allow remote administration of Windows print drivers.

# You may need to replace 'lpadmin' with the name of the group your

# admin users are members of.

# Please note that you also need to set appropriate Unix permissions

# to the drivers directory for these users to have write rights in it

;   write list = root, @lpadmin

# A sample share for sharing your CD-ROM with others.

;[cdrom]

;   comment = Samba server's CD-ROM

;   read only = yes

;   locking = no

;   path = /cdrom

;   guest ok = yes

# The next two parameters show how to auto-mount a CD-ROM when the

#   cdrom share is accesed. For this to work /etc/fstab must contain

#   an entry like this:

#

#       /dev/scd0   /cdrom  iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user   0 0

#

# The CD-ROM gets unmounted automatically after the connection to the

#

# If you don't want to use auto-mounting/unmounting make sure the CD

#   is mounted on /cdrom

#

;   preexec = /bin/mount /cdrom

;   postexec = /bin/umount /cdrom

[storage]

path = /mnt/storage

guest ok = yes

guest account = nobody

read only = no
```

And with the following command to mount the share:

```
sudo mount -t cifs //raspberrypi/storage /mnt/tmp -o guest
```

It also works without passing options (it asked me for the server root password, but you can enter whatever you want, since the share will be mounted in any case as guest, but with write permission)

Thanks to all for the help :)

----------

